# Comcast VCR Mess Advise needed!



## rbuck (Feb 17, 2007)

I recently activated Comcast new digital (HDTV) package. I have a DCH70 Motorola Digital receiver on one set and a PACEDTA adapter on anther set. Both use wall cable connections from the wall to the adapter or receiver to the VCR and then to the TV. I can play video tapes but can not record anything from any method using same or different channels/ programmed selection of recording or express recording. All other functions of the system seem to work ok.

My most urgent need is to be able to set up on my vcr a request for taping a program and then be independent as to whether the TV is on, off, on different channel than the requested recording or anything else!!!

I read about single tuner versus dual tuner, splitters etc. none of which are clear to me. I see also DIGITAL VIDEO RECORDERS (DVR) cah solve the problem (expensive).

Someone please help me sort it out! Keep in mind I just want to be able to record unscrambled programs!

Thanks much Hope I am in the right forum!

Rbuck


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Is the VCR getting its signal directly from the wall jack or through some type of digtial receiver or converter?

If it is a basic VCR connected directly to the wall jack, you may discover that switching to the digital HDTV package may have made your Comcast feed 100% digital and removed the analog signals feed needed by your VCR.


----------



## rbuck (Feb 17, 2007)

No, the wall jack is connected via Motorola DCH70 receiver box then it is coonected to the vcr.

Wonder if DVR isn't an answer but cost is large.
Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The dual-channel recording you're referring to is when you use the Comcast DVR, that allows you to record one show while watching another. For a standard VCR, you have to have the video to send directly to the VCR with digital cable.

I have the Verizon FiOS service with their DVR. I can watch a program and record another, or record two programs at the same time and watch a pre-recorded different program while they record. That's only possible if the device is actually doing the tuner function, your VCR isn't doing that.


----------



## Laura87 (Jun 2, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> The dual-channel recording you're referring to is when you use the Comcast DVR, that allows you to record one show while watching another. For a standard VCR, you have to have the video to send directly to the VCR with digital cable.
> 
> I have the Verizon FiOS service with their DVR. I can watch a program and record another, or record two programs at the same time and watch a pre-recorded different program while they record. That's only possible if the device is actually doing the tuner function, your VCR isn't doing that.


Um John - I hope you don't mind me saying but. . . in reading these threads I get the idea that you know something about everything. I am truly impressed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, something about many things, but not everything.


----------



## Laura87 (Jun 2, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> Well, something about many things, but not everything.


And humble too? I just swooned!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Laura87 said:


> And humble too? I just swooned!


Maybe I'm just saving my self-praise.


----------



## Laura87 (Jun 2, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> Maybe I'm just saving my self-praise.


Nah, I don't believe that. Too modest. I firmly believe that everyone should know a little something about everything. You have gone above and beyond. My deepest admiration extended to you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Thank you.


----------

